#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Central University of Jharkhand btech cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

## Siddharth upmanyu

*Central University of Jharkhand btech cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus*


*About Us*

The President of India gave assent to The Central Universities Act, 2009 that envisages establishing and incorporating universities for teaching and research in the various states.

The Central University of Jharkhand came into being under this Act on 1st of March, 2009. The Visitor of the Central University of Jharkhand, Her Excellency, Shrimati Pratibha Devisingh Patil, appointed Dr. Darlando T. Khathing, an internationally renowned scientist and a distinguished academic administrator, as its first Vice Chancellor.

CUJs focus will be on research in cutting-edge technologies.
*
Vision*

Our vision is to create a world class university in every aspect, be it research, teaching, administration or co-curricular activities, to produce world class students ready to excel in every chosen field with honour and uprightness.
*
Objectives & Scope*
*
The objectives of the University are to:
*
1.     Disseminate and advance knowledge by providing instructional and research facilities in various disciplines
2.     Make special provisions for Integrated Courses in:
HumanitiesSocial SciencesScience & Technology3.     Promote innovations in teaching-learning process and inter-disciplinary studies and research
4.     Educate and train manpower for the development of the country
5.     Establish linkages with industries for the promotion of science and technology and
6.     Pay special attention to the improvement of the social and economic conditions and welfare of the people, their intellectual, academic and cultural development.

*CUJ Ranchi Year of Establishment: 2009*

*CUJ Ranchi Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*CUJ Ranchi Admission:* CUCET( Central Universities Common Entrance Test) 


*THE MOTTO: Knowledge to Wisdom*

Students join higher education courses to gain knowledge. At CUJ, we strive hard to turn that knowledge to wisdom in order that society finally gains a useful citizen to guide and mould its destiny.
This we plan to do through many compulsory community-based projects, interactions with a wide cross-section of people from within our country and outside it and innovations in the teaching-learning processes.

*Courses Offered*

CUJ is focused on research and innovative teaching-learning processes. The Academic Sessions shall start from the month of June-July every year. 

 The University offers 5-year Integrated Courses that are carefully designed to meet the multidisciplinary needs including Choice-based Credit system (CBCS) across 10 Semesters. In a CBCS, a student enrolling for a Mathematics degree has the choice of taking an optional Paper (for Credits) in, say, Mass Communication.In principle, a student could opt for a credit course from any other Central University, subject to availibility of seats. 

 In the 5-year Integrated Programme, there is an entry/exit option in the 7th Semester. Admission will be based on the score obtained by a candidate in the *Central University Common Entrance Test (CUCET- 2013).* 

 Marks of candidates coming from the University of Cambridge will be based on the Association of Indian Universities criteria in calculation of overall average percentage of marks of best 5 subjects, such candidates must include the best 5 A-Level subjects taken. If the number of A Level subjects falls short of 5, the remaining subjects maybe taken from O-Level .

Name of Centres & Degrees offered by University are given below:

*Degree*
*Centre*

5 Year Integrated M.A.
 5 Year Integrated M.B.A.
 5 Year Integrated M.A.
 5 Year Integrated M.A.
 5 Year Integrated M.A.
 5 Year Integrated M.A.
1. Mass Communication
 2. Business Administration
 3. Indigenous Cultural Studies
 4. English Language
 5. Far East Languages (Chinese, Korean & Tibetan Languages)
 6. International Relations

5 Year Integrated M.Sc.
 5 Year Integrated M.Sc.
 5 Year Integrated M.Sc.
1. Applied Physics
 2. Applied Chemistry
 3. Applied Mathematics

5 Year Integrated M.Tech.
 5 Year Integrated M.Tech.
 5 Year Integrated M.Tech.
1. Water Engineering& Management
 2. Energy Engineering
 3. Nanotechnology

5 Year Integrated M.Sc
1. Life Sciences

5 Year Integrated M.Sc.
1. Environmental Science

Certificate in Geoinformatics (Six months)
 Diploma in Geoinformatics (One year)
 M. Sc. In Geoinformatics (Two years)
1. Centre for Land Resource Management 



*CUJ Ranchi Branches In Engineering:*


Energy EngineeringGeoinformatics EngineeringWater EngineeringNanotechnology
CUJ FEE* For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 47500/- Per Year.

*CUJ Fee Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* INR 13200/- Per Semester. 
*

Campus
*
The temporary campus of the University is located at Brambe, a 25 kilometer drive from Ranchi City. It is a beautiful campus of green trees and rolling grounds of around 45 acres. We intend to create a vibrant green campus, transforming what we inherit today into a spectacular environment of colour and quality life within a year or so.

University Transportation Services complement public conveyance for commuting between the city limits and the campus.
The city of Ranchi is the educational hub of Jharkhand with many prestigious schools, colleges and institutions of higher learning like the Ranchi University, Birla Institute of Technology-Mesra, National Institute of Foundry Technology, Central Institute of Psychiatry, Birsa Agricultural University, Indian Institute of Management etc. spread in and around the picturesque capital city.

The State Government of Jharkhand alloted land for permanent campus at Cheri/ Manatu, Ranchi.Work shall start in creating a campus that shall make its students proud, not only at the national level but at the international level as well,and when the classes are shifted to the new campus, the students too would move out and be a part of history of a University determined to be one of the best in the world.











  Similar Threads: SASTRA University btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities K L University, btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities MATS University btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Dr. C. V. Raman University btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Don Bosco University Assam btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie

----------

